# Grown Children



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are wondering if anyone out there could tell us about the experiences of children who have grown up while cruising. We were wondering if they move ashore, go to college, then are able to have "normal" careers etc, or if they have trouble adjusting because of their years cruising. We''ve read a lot of articles etc.. about how children love the cruising life, how it is beneficial for them, but we have not been able to find any information about what happens when they leave the boat and try to integrate into the land livers.


----------



## janice142 (Feb 12, 2001)

I was born and raised on a boat, grew up fine, but then turned dumb and married a landlubber. I did go ashore at 17 (nearly 18 as my folks were heading off on a cruise and i had a job i wanted -- again, stupid kidlet move, but teenagers know everything, right?!?!) and had a terrible time for nearly a month learning to sleep without the motion of the boat. 

When i speak with many people my own age they seem to have no idea about history and events in the past, nor do they seem to have read as many books as I have. Not quality books mind you, it''s just they they don''t seem able to manage time well enough -- or can''t manage to "make time" for things they enjoy. Always busy.

Generally speaking, these Type A''s are rushing from here to there and seldom seem to notice things like a full moon, unless it is pointed out to them, or the great blue heron fishing on the canal bank, or any of the other beautiful things which surround us. On the other hand I have practically no knowledge of current television programs, nor any interest, if truth be told. Excluding Voyager (but every trekkie has their weaknesses)....... 

People 20 years or so my senior seem more aware of things. I believe this is because in the 60''s and 70''s there were few Kidlets aboard for the long term. 

One of my regrets is not having raised my Kidlets aboard. They did not have the same opportunities as I had, and that is a shame. 

It is all in attitude... and know this:

"I must go down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky,
And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by."
(shamelessly stolen form John Macefield)

j


----------

